# Amtrak Bus Guest Reward TQPs?



## pnwrailfan (Dec 23, 2020)

Do Amtrak bus fares count for TQPs? Do the driver's scan your ticket like on a train? I need a couple more TQPs to reach Select status before the end of the year.


----------



## Tony in Ann Arbor (Dec 24, 2020)

Yes to both on the Ann Arbor to Toledo bus but I don't remember having a ticket scanned when going from San Francisco to Emeryville although when looking back at my account I see that I did receive TQPs in 2015 for that trip.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 26, 2020)

When we rode Amtrak bus from Emeryville to San Francisco FW and also San Francisco FW to Oakland, both drivers scanned the Amtrak App ticket on my cell.


----------



## pnwrailfan (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. The driver did scan the ticket as I got on the bus. It's been a couple days but points still haven't shown up yet - hopefully it'll pop up by the end of the year!


----------

